# Conventional Popping Rod for Tranx or Lexa



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Built this one up for popping with a Tranx or Lexa. Well... any conventional reel you want to pop with. Built on an older graphite OTI 40/60 OceanXtreme blank because they have a nice casting action and slightly faster action. This would be a cool rod for tarpon, anchovies/sardines in So Cal, or popping to school (30-60lbs) tuna. Cut from the butt to 7'3" to shorten the handle a bit. Butt is just long enough to get to armpit, but not be too long to throw off quick casting ability.

Blank - OTI OceanXtreme 40/60 Graphite
Guides - Fuji BMNAG
Seat - Fuji Graphite Trigger
Gimbal - New Fuji Rubber Fighting Butt/Gimbal















The rod is for sale. PM if interested


----------

